# Flounder vs fluke same fish???



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Are flounder and fluke the same thing?


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think their eyes and mouth opposite or backwards


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fluke is sometimes called a summer flounder has bigger teeth and a mouth that extends past its eye. Winter flounder is the true flounder with its eyes on the right side of its body, fluke on the left. Fluke live longer and get as big as 20 pounds, flounder about 5 is the biggest average.


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Fluke are a northern thing lol. They are all flounder south of Virginia . Yes summer flounder and fluke are the exact same fish but the term fluke is never used . Also your catch on the strand will include Southern flounder and Gulf flounder. If you laid all 3 side by side you would notice a differnce but if you catch them seperate you would have to look at the eyes and corner of the mouth . They all taste the same when fried up!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Fishguts13 said:


> Fluke are a northern thing lol. They are all flounder south of Virginia . Yes summer flounder and fluke are the exact same fish but the term fluke is never used . Also your catch on the strand will include Southern flounder ,Gulf flounder and summer flounder. If you laid all 3 side by side you would notice a differnce but if you catch them seperate you would have to look at the eyes and corner of the mouth . They all taste the same when fried up!!!!!!!!


 Left out summer flounder by accident on the first reply. All 3 of the flounder have their own preferences of water depth , salinity and temps.


----------

